# Safety Shoes



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

What would you prefer: 

Safety shoes or boots??


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there a difference besides how far up the ankle it goes?


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope, just the height is different


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

my flip flops are rubber, but they don't have a rating on them (dammit jim !). I prefer sneakers, but wear boots when I have to (most of the time)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I rather like the ankle support of boots, myself.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I rather like the ankle support of boots, myself.


Same here. There is always crap laying around on a job site just ready to twist your ankle if you are not careful, and I think the boots help protect my ankles.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have rolled my ankle a couple times, to where i herd stuff snap when it happened. As far as ankle protection with walking on uneven surfaces, what brand of boot do you prefer?

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have rolled my ankle a couple times, to where i herd stuff snap when it happened. As far as ankle protection with walking on uneven surfaces, what brand of boot do you prefer?


I think everyone's body is built a little different, so different boots might suit one person best but not another. Every time a boot poll comes up, Redwing's seem to always get top marks. Myself, I have no particular favorite. I rotate between a few pairs to keep from getting sore feet (and stinky boots). They're all different brands. Every style supports you in a different way. As far as ankle support goes, it seems to me that if your boots are properly laced up and tied, it shouldn't really matter what brand you use.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have rolled my ankle a couple times, to where i herd stuff snap when it happened. As far as ankle protection with walking on uneven surfaces, what brand of boot do you prefer?
> 
> ~Matt


IMO, the most important thing is that they fit the individual well. That is one of the reasons I prefer Red Wings. Most brands don't come in a B width.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Boots here.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on where I'm working and what kind of site it is, but the vast majority of the time I wear safety shoes.

I just keep my boots in my truck for the times I run into situations where I don't think the safety shoes will be enough, or the general demands 'x' inch high boots.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Boots save your legs if working all day on ladders.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

8" carolinas or,this time,i got 8' WOVERINES,FOR THE BROWN COLOR,`sorry about the caps.


----------



## InControl (Mar 20, 2007)

Definitely steel toed boots. I work around machinery that leaks oil and other fluids, so slipping is my biggest concern. Over the past 8 years, I've purchased wolverines with the slip resistant soles and im still working. Chalk it up to the boots or my ninja like skills.


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Steel toed boots, just bought a new pair 
Jallatte Jalartic. Very comfy


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

I actually have a pair of carolinas myself and before i had a pair of stanleys but i have to say that the carolinas are more comfortable in comparison.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

I wear These:
http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1605


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

i found a link to my shoes, i thought i would add the link to them as well...
http://www.carolinashoe.com/item.asp?ItemID=1823
although i dont think my were as expensive as the red wings


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i prefer boots but for a different reason, ive gotten use to wearing them pretty much all the time to the point that it just kills my calves if i wear tennis shoes or anything without a heel for very long. 

i wear 8" carolinas, had pretty good luck with them and theres pretty much no break in period where you hate life.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Loved the steel toe/shank in my boot when I worked airside at the airport.
Every time you walk in they made you carry your boots though the detector.. Oh joy.
Added 5-10 extra minutes to a smoke break. ( for some reason they don't like you smoking on the tarmac? Jet fuel is combustible? who would have known?)


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Boots over shoes all day long. They offer far greater ankle support. No matter what you choose it has to be comfortable or you will be miserable each and every minute of each and every day.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

When I was supervisin' I wore Danner steel toe shoes, kind of like tennis shoes but with a steel toe.

When I went back to working for a living (before I got injured) I went back to boots for the extra ankle support needed while digging. Timberland Pro w/composite safety toes - will never buy steel toes again! There is just no comparison. 

Over the years I have tried many brands of work boots, and to be honest I hated Red Wings the most. Too dern heavy and clunky, not any more or less comfortable than other boots, and didn't hold up any better. Just my opinion.

If you haven't tried composite safety toe boots you are missing out, seriously. The difference in weight makes all the difference at the end of the day. 

www.faultlocating.com


----------

